# Duda sobre orificios en gabinete para amplificador de audio.



## gedolaudor (Ago 16, 2009)

Estimados foristas,

Desde ya pido disculpas si ubiqué mal el tema.

Agradeceré a sobremanera me puedan contar acerca de algún método para realizar orificios cuadrados o rectangulares en las chapas de los gabinetes, lo más prolijo que se pueda, como para ubicar instrumentos (vúmetros, etc) o ventiladores en los amplificador de audio.

El método que uso es marcar el lugar y realizar un sinnúmero de pequeños agujeros con una mecha fina y luego cortar con una pequeña sierra. Luego, trato de regularizar los lados con una lima. Espantoso...

Existe algún método menos tedioso y más prolijo?

Gracias y saludos,
G.-


----------



## Cacho (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola Gedolaudor

Si tenés un minitorno, usá un disquito de corte y un poco de pulso. El punto complicado son las esquinas, pero como mencionás que tenés experiencia con las sierras...

Hasta cerquita de la esquina, a minitorno. Las esquinas, a sierra. Terminación, a lima.
Es lo más práctico que encontré yo hasta ahora, y esquivo con todas las ganas los agujeros que no sean circulares  .
Si no, una fresadora. Pero en metal no las he usado.

Si fueran agujeros más grandes, caladora y mecha para metales (la he usado y anda bastaaaaante bien).

Saludos


PS: Muevo tu tema de Gran Señal a Discusión General.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2009)

El metodo que usan en la industria es hacer un molde cortador de la medida del cuadro que quieres cortar y despues cortar por presion... solo que es un metodo caro por que requiere maquinaria especial

Para prototipeo el metodo que usas es el mas facil de hacer....


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

yo uso un cincel bueno y muy bien afilado sobre una placa metalica que aguante los madrazos, con buena precicion quedan como de fabrica (recomendaria probar antes de hacer el definitivo)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> yo uso un cincel bueno y muy bien afilado sobre una placa metalica que aguante los madrazos, con buena precicion quedan como de fabrica (recomendaria probar antes de hacer el definitivo)



¿Y no te acabas la punta del cincel a p"#$zos?.    Lo digo sin mala leche.

Nunca he tenido la necesidad de hacer cortes de esa manera, pero con una caladora y la correspondiente cuchilla para metal debe de andar super.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2009)

pero cuando la chapa es delgada la caladora la jode, y si tu cincel es bueno, no te da lata en los primeros 20 fregadazos, es razonable tu duda, cuando mi viejo me lo planteo fue mi primer respuesta pero cuando lo vi me sorprendi, claro procuro evitar esos cortes pero si es nesesario esa tecnica me salva


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 17, 2009)

Todas las herramientas por servir se acaban, hasta las brocas hay que afilarlas de cuando en cuando, cuando puse mi respuesta anterior no recordaba el nombre del molde pero ya mande a dormir al aleman (Alzheimer) y les puedo decir que es un troquel

Basicamente son 4 cinceles en cuadrado que cortan todo el pedazo de un jalon, este se coloca en una troqueladora hidraulica de varios kilogramos de presion que se encarga de hacer el trabajo

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troquel_(cortante)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

El tema es que la maquina de "troquelado se pueda hacer casera". Me recuerda a la pinza para hacer confeti. .

Saludos.

PD: Tacatomon, ¿No tienes ya que ir a dormir? Mañana es lunes de clases...


----------



## gedolaudor (Ago 17, 2009)

Estimados,

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y experiencias. Se puso muy interesante el tema.

La idea del uso del cincel me está gustando. Eso si, debería probarlo antes en alguna parte que nadie vaya a echar de menos...

Alguien alguna vez me habló de un sacabocados... entiendo que es la maquina troqueladora a la que Uds. se refieren... pero creo que estaría fuera de mi alcance.

En cuanto a la caladora, tengo una "orbital" para madera. Se consiguen cuchillas para metal? No lo sabía. Ahora, se me hace la idea que debe ser un tanto violenta con las chapas...

Y si no, tal como sabiamente dijo Cacho, evitaré (como hasta ahora) los orificios que no sean circulares... (tengo que practicar más con el minitorno).

Gracias a todos de nuevo y sigo leyendo con atención sus comentarios.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2009)

Afortunadamente la tecnología viene a solucionar problemas, aunque a veces no tanto.

Averigua por donde tu vives estas opciones: Corte Láser, Corte por chorro de agua o tallado con punzonadoras.
Hace tiempo estas tecnologías eran prohibitivas en lo referente a su costo, actualmente se han convertido en algo bastante accesible y te brindan una terminación "Profesional"

Léete esto, si es que tienes ganas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## diego nielsen (Ene 29, 2010)

el cincel funciona de 10 !! cuidado que la chapa que queremos "maquinar" apoye bien pareja sobre la vigornia (es lo ideal) o un trozo de hierro masizo pesado, el buen apoyo es para que no se abolle la chapa, se repasa el corte con lima y queda perfecto !!


----------

